# Phone mount in Mk III TT? What is the latest/best clear bra now?



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

What type of phone mount are you using? iPhone 6plus. I need mine mounted to use Waze....I have it on a clip mount in the center vent on my Mk II TTS but that won't work on the new TTRS. Ideas?

Also what clear bra is the best/latest now? I have XPEL on current TTS. Self healing held up pretty well. After 3 years, had to replace hood piece due to some kind of etching even with ceramic coating on it.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Most detail experts recommend Xpel or Suntek*

Both are self-healing. Supposedly Suntek is easier to install.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Got these today....now just need the car....H&R Sport Springs for Magride.


----------

